# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  More Heraldry

## RobA

An online Heraldry generator, "Create-a-shield":

http://www.karlwilcox.com/?page=shield

An example pasted into the blazon field:




> Gules, on a bend or between two escallops argent a Cornish chough proper between as many cinquefoils azure; and on a chief of the second a rose of the first seeded gold and barbed vert between two fleur-de-lis of the field: for Petre




(It also has a nifty "random" button)

-Rob A>

----------


## ravells

This is much better than the one I found ages ago. Great find, Rob!

Some of the random ones look positively weird though!

----------


## Steel General

Neat find, thanks for posting.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Ah, heraldric language, I used to know some from my days in the Society for Creative Anachronism (23 years ago)... lets see, my heraldric device was...

Vert, a semee of acorns clipped and leaved proper (which means, green background, an alternating pattern of acorns attached to a small branch with two leaves in true to life colors)

By memory: Gules = red, Azure = blue, Orr = gold, Negro = black, Vert = green, Argent = white, (I forget what brown is... its been too long, sanguine I think.)

Strangely, I learned my Heraldry from an Encylopedia Harnica issue - it was more detailed than what is taught by the SCA.

GP

----------


## Steel General

I thought Argent was silver?

----------


## Gamerprinter

Perhaps really is supposed to be silver, however, back in the day when shields were actually painted and these rules put in place, Argent was white - nobody had silver paint during the medieval period. Perhaps white was as close to silver as one could get, at the time.

GP

----------


## Karro

Yeah, GP, that's the way it was.  Argent meant silver, but was represented in heraldry by the color white.  Additionally, Or meant gold, but was represented by the color yellow.

This is pretty cool... but I can't quite create my own family shield with it  :Frown: ... which is:

Sable [Black], a chevron argent between three [spearheads, though I don't know what the proper heraldic term for them is] of the same, embruled.  

It doesn't seem to recognize embruled at all, which is of lesser concern, but also doesn't have spearheads as an accepted charge.  Oh well.

...It's too bad... because I'd been meaning to create an image of my chield to use as an avatar here for a while, but not had time.  This could've made that easier...  :Smile: 

[Edit... well... I just found out that spearheads are called "pheons"... and this thing does indeed have pheons, though it still doesn't understand embruled, but I can do that in inkscape or something if need be... cool...]

----------


## Karro

My bad... I mispelled a certain heraldic term.  No such thing as embru_l_ed.  It appears I meant _embrued_ or, alternately, _imbrued_; meaning stained or dripping with blood.

----------


## Steel General

> My bad... I mispelled a certain heraldic term.  No such thing as embru_l_ed.  It appears I meant _embrued_ or, alternately, _imbrued_; meaning stained or dripping with blood.


So were you able to make your family crest then?

----------


## Karro

> So were you able to make your family crest then?


Not quite, but close enough.  It still can't do "embrued/imbrued", and in every depiction I've seen the spearheads are pointing _up_, not down, but this is pretty close.  It's a pretty simple shield design, after all.

Alternately, it can't really handle the _other_ blazon I've found associated with my family name (and I'm not really sure which blazon my family line actually falls under; I assume the two blazons are for two different branches of the family), that being: "azure, a fess Or between three leopards faces jessant-de-lis of the same" (the last meaning three leopards faces swallowing fleur-de-lis).

----------


## Steel General

After a little Google-Fu I was able to find my family crest (if the site it got it from is correct). It took a little bit to figure out the format, but the SCA link the creator provides is quite helpful.

Mine is pretty simple : _Or three fleur-de-lis sable_
Which is 3 black fleur-de-lis on a gold field.

----------


## Briana

spearheads=pheons.

----------

